# pourra-t-il suivre?



## Leonardo.Saponara

Salve, sto traducendo amatorialmente dal france all'Italiano un fumetto di 3 pagine cross-over tra Paperino e Asterix e Obelix.  Nell'angolo a destra della prima pagina ci sono le seguenti frasi, non ho capito bene la parte che Io ho messo in maiuscolo.


> "Artiste Chilien, Vicar dessine les aventures de Donald depuis 1971. a raison de plus de 200 pages annuelles! ALBERT POURRA-T-IL SUIVRE ?


.
Vicar è l'autore della storia mentre invece Albert è il creatore originale di Asterix e Obelix ed è a lui che è dedicato l'albo contenente la storia. Vi ringrazio moltissimo per l'aiuto e vi auguro buone feste e felice anno nuovo.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

_Ce que je comprends _: 
- Vicar avait une activité très importante (souligné par le "plus de 200 pages annuelles") 
- Albert va le remplacer, (prendre la suite), mais pourra-t-il produire au même rythme ?
Je ne sais pas si ça t'aide.
Bonne année à toi aussi


----------



## Leonardo.Saponara

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> _Ce que je comprends _:
> - Vicar avait une activité très importante (souligné par le "plus de 200 pages annuelles")
> - Albert va le remplacer, (prendre la suite), mais pourra-t-il produire au même rythme ?
> Je ne sais pas si ça t'aide.
> Bonne année à toi aussi


Non penso sia cosi, questa è l'unica opera di Vicar su Asterix e Obelix. Credo che la frase sia più o meno slegata dal resto.


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,

mi sembra che l’interpretazione di LesCopainsd'abord sia corretta, salvo il fatto che Albert (Uderzo, il disegnatore di Asterix) non ha sostituito Vicar, ma quest’ultimo ha creato occasionalmente una storia con protagonisti Asterix e Obelix.

Vicar (vedi qui) era un disegnatore, soprattutto di personaggi Disney, particolarmente prolifico e quindi chi ha scritto la frase si chiede se Uderzo riuscirà a fare altrettanto.


----------



## Pugnator

Ragio said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi sembra che l’interpretazione di LesCopainsd'abord sia corretta, salvo il fatto che Albert (Uderzo, il disegnatore di Asterix) non ha sostituito Vicar, ma quest’ultimo ha creato occasionalmente una storia con protagonisti Asterix e Obelix.
> 
> Vicar (vedi qui) era un disegnatore, soprattutto di personaggi Disney, particolarmente prolifico e quindi chi ha scritto la frase si chiede se Uderzo riuscirà a fare altrettanto.


Ma questa frase è presente nell'unica storia di Obelix sceneggiata e disegnata da Vicar. Perché  chiedersi se Uderzo riuscirà  a fare altrettanto  sopra una storia completamente di Vicar? (Tutte le storie del volume NON sono di Uderzo ma il volume è dedicato a lui)


----------



## Ragio

Ancora ciao a tutti,

io tradurrei _Albert pourra-t-il suivre_ ? con *Riuscirà Albert (Uderzo) a tenere il passo*?

Con fare altrettanto ritengo che intenda in termini di quantità, visto l’enorme numero di tavole realizzate da Vicar nella sua carriera. Mi sembra meno logico dire che la frase sia slegata dal resto.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Ragio said:


> Ancora ciao a tutti,
> 
> io tradurrei _Albert pourra-t-il suivre_ ? con *Riuscirà Albert (Uderzo) a tenere il passo*?
> 
> Con fare altrettanto ritengo che intenda in termini di quantità, visto l’enorme numero di tavole realizzate da Vicar nella sua carriera. Mi sembra meno logico dire che la frase sia slegata dal resto.


Infatti si parla dell'attività di Vicar come disegnatore di personaggi Disney (Donald), non di Asterix. Ci si chiede se Albert Uderzo potrà mai essere prolifico come lui.


----------

